# Boldenone undeclynate vs boldenone cypionate



## Jayjay82 (May 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried both forms and which form do you like best.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 12, 2015)

I'm on EQ now and I'm loving it. Almost seems like the vascularity was even more than I got from tren, which is prolly normal. Ive never tried bold cyp tho. It seems people favor that only because of the long time it takes to get EQ moving. I wasn't in a rush tho so I just popped some dbol and waited. Either way its not a big producer but you will like the quality it brings about.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

x2 for EQ. Have run multiple times and I equate it to a Poor Man's Primo. Slow but consistent quality gains on an EQ cycle, plus vascularity and appetite increase (good for some, tough when cutting  )

Have not run Bold Cyp.


----------



## Paolos (May 12, 2015)

x3 for Eq I love it but just recently had to stop. I'm a bit older than a lot of folks on the site and it just blows by bloodwork
out of site. Could have been the combo I was running but after 3 weeks of stopping the Eq my numbers were back where I wanted them.

Great compound otherwise.


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2015)

havent used either
but if you cycle the bold cyp has the ester advantage of kicking in and clearing your system faster


----------



## wabbitt (May 12, 2015)

I'm guessing the biggest difference is availability.


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2015)

Bold cyp ftw. Now that bold cyp is around there is no use or reason to run EQ anymore.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 12, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Bold cyp ftw. Now that bold cyp is around there is no use or reason to run EQ anymore.



What is the normal strength of most bold cyp? 150-200? 

I can get much higher dosage of EQ without all the extra oil. I'm using 200mg/ml now and and mixing it, there isn't much room left to party in that 3cc syringe. And no, I don't want 5cc ones either lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 13, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> What is the normal strength of most bold cyp? 150-200?
> 
> I can get much higher dosage of EQ without all the extra oil. I'm using 200mg/ml now and and mixing it, there isn't much room left to party in that 3cc syringe. And no, I don't want 5cc ones either lol


Max on bold cyp without nasty additives is 150mg. Even then it's prone to crashing. However where you would normally take 800 to a gram of eq you only need about 450 of the cyp. I had awesome results with it.


----------



## deadlift666 (May 13, 2015)

I'm going to try bold cyp next time around. I've only ever run EQ.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 14, 2015)

So it's bold cyp FTW.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 14, 2015)

What would be the best dosage of bold cyp and how often would I have to pin it. Also is the PIP that bad or not as bad as some say.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 15, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> What would be the best dosage of bold cyp and how often would I have to pin it. Also is the PIP that bad or not as bad as some say.



I do all my pinning mwf no matter what it is but you could do m/t if you wanted. 

No pip with eq or bcyp


----------



## SuperBane (May 15, 2015)

Anybody want to comment on the anxiety sides?
I'd like to run some bold.
Perhaps 600 test 450 bold ? 
ECA at a moderate dose gives me a bit of anxiety. Flight or fight. Nervous. Anxious.

Cobra I thought you didn't like Eq? Or was that just in comparison to Mast?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> What would be the best dosage of bold cyp and how often would I have to pin it. Also is the PIP that bad or not as bad as some say.



Bold prop is the one that hurts. Makes the most experienced guys whine. I won't touch it. Cyp is painless at 150mg.

I ran 750 test cyp 450 bold cyp And pinned twice per week

.


SuperBane said:


> Anybody want to comment on the anxiety sides?
> I'd like to run some bold.
> Perhaps 600 test 450 bold ?
> ECA at a moderate dose gives me a bit of anxiety. Flight or fight. Nervous. Anxious.
> ...



Nobody can predict it really. I hear less talk about anxiety than with eq but it's too individualized to say for sure. At least with the cyp if it's a problem it's out pretty quick.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 15, 2015)

You still get the crazy appetite with the cyp like you do with the EQ ?


----------



## trodizzle (May 22, 2017)

Cobra Strike said:


> I do all my pinning mwf no matter what it is but you could do m/t if you wanted.
> 
> No pip with eq or bcyp



No pip for me either with bold cyp @ 150 per ml.


----------

